# Sig 1911 Tac Ops and Nightmare



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyone have experience with either one of these guns? Im really interested in both and possibly the Scorpion if all else fails. I really like the Tac Ops version. I had seen a couple not so good reviews previously on these and just wanted some insight.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Where did you see bad reviews?


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

Different places on the internet from different forums. This was some time ago


----------

